# greetings from Australia take 2



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 25, 2019)

I guess something happened to my first post ??

any ways, hi! 
I'm anny of Too Many Mice , a Queensland Rodent Fanciers inc. registered breeder.

I'm working on many different varieties from hairless to texel ,manx and everything in between.

my main projects include

show quality a/a blacks
show quality Herefords 
show quality Siamese

I also love odd ball mice and spontaneous mutations.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome 

Do you have pics of some of your mice?
Have you much knowledge of the manx gene? Here in England it's (virtually) unheard of.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 25, 2019)

I will be posting about my individual strains over the comming days including photos and info on them over in the varities boards. 
So keep an eye out!


----------

